# The Most Brilliant Writing Award goes to.............



## sags (May 15, 2010)

In the film and television genre.............what "writing" were you impressed with ?

Recently I thought Breaking Bad had some brilliant writing........but overall I would have to pick the Seinfeld series. Absolutely brilliant writing week after week.

There have been some memorable writing and scenes in movies...........Grapes of Wrath........Twelve Angry Men........To Kill a Mockingbird.

Any favorites the rest of us should Youtube for a look see..........?


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

The Wire.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Most HBO stuff. Boardwalk empire, the sopranos, game of thrones, true detective, band of brothers.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

The Newsroom and House of Cards


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

House MD for sure. Also The Simpsons, and Flay Otters. I mean Watery Fowls... uhhh, Fawlty Towers.

For movies, Maltese Falcon, Casablanca, It's A Wonderful Life, Pi (not the Life of Pi, but Darren Aronofsky's film Pi), Annie Hall, Memento, Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid, Rope, Schindler's List, Life Is Beautiful, No Country For Old Men, Dead Poet's Society, Good Will Hunting. And yeah, Star Wars.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Big Fish had a lot of dialogue and was very well written, I thought.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't think any show kept up such a high standard of writing for such a long time as The Simpsons.

Arsenic And Old Lace should be in there. I think comedy writing is harder to sustain than drama. This movie is like a trapeze act with the most thrilling stunts that always come through. It is one of the few comedies I can watch over and over, and enjoy more every time.


----------

